# Gloomis rod blank question



## Brandonshobie (Aug 10, 2009)

I won a first place prize on a online kayak tournament and have to pick out some gloomis stuff and some Shimano stuff my question is I am looking at a Gloomis rod blank for $85 or the rod already complete for $165. Which would be my better buy the rod done or have the the rod built for me?


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

depends on the components on the rod vs the ones you would have if it were custom. I have spent $75 on guides for a rod. I am sure you could spend more. I dont have any experience with loomis rods other than fly, but their ccpro 1pc fly rods with recoil guides are the shiz. I guess my point is that the build cost will vary greatly depending on your preferences, so it is hard to answer your question.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I have G Loomis factory rods and built on a couple of their blanks and have to say you can't go wrong either way. The main advantage in getting factory is the warranty. The blank has a warranty too but then you have to build another one if it breaks. If the difference is only like 20 bucks or so, then I would just get a factory rod.


----------



## Hellcat171 (Jul 19, 2008)

For my first Father's Day present my wife got me a LR844S. Great Rod, I'd rec a 4500 or 5500 ss and 30lb braid with it and "Fear No Fish." It goes from Red Fish to Red Snapper every year.


----------

